# Swapping out worn and replace with new friction disc for YS624T



## JapDolls (4 mo ago)

Forum member Lehninger posted his work in a disc swap last year on his YS624 in great detail. Much appreciated.
I was reading his post again recently and have these questions for him, in case I had to do similar work to my YS624
1. After removing the clips to allow sliding the hex shaft to the right, the shaft's left end showed a machined step down in shaft diameter. Presumably to fit into bearing and small gear in gear box. Is there a key cut into shaft to affix this small gear to it ? 
2. And will gear fall into gearcase after it separates from hex shaft when shaft was moved to the right ?
I know the small gear can be seen from the machine exterior after removing a rubber bunk which i did last year to pump new grease into gearcase. Just cannot remember how gear was attached to hex shaft. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Member @Lehninger was last seen 6 Nov 2022. To get his attention the next time he logs in you can put an @ before his name and that will generate a notice in his profile so he will see your post specifically. There will be hundreds of new posts when he logs in next time. This post does the job. Good luck.


----------



## JapDolls (4 mo ago)

Thanks a bunch for the tip. I'm still learning the ins and outs of this fabulous forum.


----------



## Lehninger (Dec 24, 2021)

Hey! Glad that post was helpful!



JapDolls said:


> 1. After removing the clips to allow sliding the hex shaft to the right, the shaft's left end showed a machined step down in shaft diameter. Presumably to fit into bearing and small gear in gear box. Is there a key cut into shaft to affix this small gear to it ?


If I recall there is a lunar key of some sort. I forget exactly what it looks like. I believe it was positioned on the outside to fix the gear.



JapDolls said:


> 2. And will gear fall into gearcase after it separates from hex shaft when shaft was moved to the right ?


No, the internal gear should not fall into the case.

Good luck!


----------



## YammiRocks (11 mo ago)

Good to know, much thanks. When the time comes for the swap out , I'll be sure to take my time and proceed with caution.


----------

